# Ahh...puppy breath at Wyndward!!



## Wyndward Havanese

Hi guys! 

Everyone loves puppy breath, so thought I would share some pics of our new little ones here. They are fat and happy and oh so adorable!! They were born January 2nd. These are from their 2 week old 'photoshoot' last Saturday. 

It took me 2 weeks to come up with their names and litter themes. I'm usually really good at that game, but this litter just had me stumped. So I finally went with song titles with 'ain't' in them. Jersey (the mom) has ain't in her name, so I think it came out pretty cute. 

Enjoy!!

Farah


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

The last few pics!

Here is the pedigree if you wanna see it. I love researching pedigrees!

http://www.havanesegallery.hu/pair_en.php?id1=20366&id2=17509

Farah


----------



## lfung5

OMG! They could not be any cuter. I just love them. Looking forward to seeing them grow. I'll check back every week for weekly updated pictures


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

We do weekly 'photoshoots' so I'll post them here for you! They are so sweet right now. So so cute.


----------



## lfung5

Can you post pictures of the parents? I love seeing if the pups resemble them. Plus, I just like to look at beautiful Havs.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Parents for the ain't litter*

Here are Jersey and Presto!

Jersey is the tri on the red blanket, she was about 8 months in that portrait. The day that was taken she won a Group 4 at 8 months old!

Presto is the sable on the green. He was about 18 months old in that portrait.

More photos of them are at www.wyndwardhavanese.com

Farah


----------



## Maxmom

Be still my heart!!!!


----------



## trueblue

Let me know when I can come get Cassidy...TOO CUTE!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Heehee. They are TOO cute, aren't they?!


----------



## michi715

WOW!! What gorgeous dogs!! The puppies aren't bad either


----------



## rdanielle

Congrats, they are precious! I'm in love with Cash  Always a suckers for a sable parti

Renee


----------



## tabby2

Oh, how adorable! Thanks for posting and hope you put up many more photos. Jane


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks Renee - 

The black and white parti girls are my weakness!! 8)


----------



## Sheri

I'll take Elton! And Nichols! Just let me know when they're ready!

Beautiful pups, and the momma is gorgeous! I love unusual colors! She's brown?!


----------



## lfung5

Parents are gorgeous! Can't wait until next week. It's amazing how fast they change!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Hi Sheri - 

Jersey is actually a black and tan with white markings. Her puppy pictures look like she is a little bernese mountain dog! As she got older her head and legs creamed/silvered out. 

Here's a picture of her last year in full coat. 

Farah


----------



## Leeann

Oh my gosh more puppies, I cant take it anymore IWAP!!!!!!


----------



## galaxie

OMG! They are so sooooo cute. Ahhh I love puppies


----------



## Missy

I am out of breath! these babies and their parents are so cute it hurts!well I already have a Cash so I guess I'll be taking one the other three!!! IWAP> IWAP< IWAP!


----------



## Sheri

Farah, she's beautiful!


----------



## galaxie

No Missy, No!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh my gosh, Elton is to die for! *swoon*


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I would like Cassidy please-


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Isn't she cute? She has a mushy little face you just wanna kiss!


----------



## Kathie

Adorable parents = adorable babies!


----------



## mellowbo

OMG, I'm in love!!

No Missy No!

Carole


----------



## pjewel

Farah,

They're gorgeous! Every time I see Jersey I'm astounded at the resemblence between her and Milo. You know I think she's gorgeous and Presto, well . . . he's definitely a heart throb.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks Geri. 8) Congrats on your new little girl! She's adorable. 8)


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Beautiful parents = beautiful pups! Love them all.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh my I am in LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

They are all gorgeous (pups and parents)!


----------



## Wildflower

OMGosh they are so beautiful!!!


----------



## marb42

OMG, they are so, so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gina


----------



## Poornima

What a gorgeous fur family! Look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

OMG they're adorable! Presto and Jersey are both gorgeous! Be still my heart...you can just send Cash over here...:thumb:


----------



## pjewel

Farah,

Cassidy looks like she's having a happy dream in that photo with Cash. Too cute.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Your dogs are beautiful and the puppies are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Kathy

Congrats will be fun watching them grow and change.


----------



## juliav

Congratulations on a beautiful litter.


----------



## marjrc

Congratulations, Farah! The puppies are much too adorable! I love their coloring and can't wait to see them grow. Their parents are stunning!


----------



## DAJsMom

Puppies are adorable! I have to comment on Jersey though. I just love that photo of her you posted. I thought she looked a little like Dusty, and when I saw Geri's comment I looked at her pedigree and see she and Dusty are family! Cool.


----------



## Carefulove

OMG, How gorgeous! Cash and Elton are to die for BTW.


----------



## ls-indy

Those are the most beautiful puppies! My husband would kill me if I even brought it up since Beau is not quite 9 months.... Just so cute.... Hope you'll post more pics!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Hi Joelle! Where is Dusty from? Long lost cousins!!


----------



## rdanielle

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Thanks Renee -
> 
> The black and white parti girls are my weakness!! 8)


Thats what you see now...I have a feeling that they'll be silvering out but we'll have to wait to see which gene is more dominant -- the black or silvering gene. With a Hav you never know what you're goin to get! They definitely like to throw us turns and keep us guessing on their colors 

Oh, btw I love your name theme


----------



## Scooter's Family

Beautiful parents, no wonder the puppies are so cute!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

rdanielle said:


> Thats what you see now...I have a feeling that they'll be silvering out but we'll have to wait to see which gene is more dominant -- the black or silvering gene. With a Hav you never know what you're goin to get! They definitely like to throw us turns and keep us guessing on their colors
> 
> Oh, btw I love your name theme


Thats ok Renee! Thats my other favorite! Our girl Derry, who just won a 4 point major last weekend, started out as an adorable little black and white irish pied with tan markins, and has silvered out SO beautifully. Jersey also silvered out. I love the lines that do that.

So little black and white girls with faces that silver out, sign me up! LOL

Farah


----------



## Mom2Izzo

What beautiful babies


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks Nicole! Tomorrow is 3 weeks old, so there will be more pics tomorrow. They are really starting to move around, so pics won't be so easy!


----------



## Laurief

oH MY GOSH FARAH!!! I dont know how I missed this post! 

They are absolute gorgeous babies! I love the names too. You are one lucky gal!!


----------



## trueblue

Farah, do either Elton or Cash look like mom or dad did when they were puppies?


----------



## pjewel

trueblue said:


> Farah, do either Elton or Cash look like mom or dad did when they were puppies?


Do I sense a weakening? Are you having a serious MHS flareup? Of course, look who's talking. 

Farah, I have to agree with you about the silvering gene. I love when they silver out too.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Hi Kim - 

Elton looks just like Presto did as a puppy. Presto didn't have the white spot on his head, but he has a very dark mask like Elton does. I dont' think Presto had little white feet either, but once he creams out, they won't be as noticeable. Cash is a very flashy irish pied, and Presto was a solid sable. 

Jersey has always been dark, and looked like a little bernese mountain dog puppy as a baby. She was a little tri with white markings. Then her head and legs completely creamed out and she is my gorgeous Jersey girl.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Oh....I'm in love. Beautiful litter.


----------



## Leeann

I am trying reeeallly hard to stay away from this thread but I keep coming back looking for pictures, such cute cute puppies.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Leeann - Tomorrow is picture day. 8) They are 3 weeks old tomorrow, and we do a photo shoot every week, so keep coming back.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*The Ain't litters big sister*

This is the big sister to the Ain't litter. This is Derry, Wyndwards Truth or Dare at Amberly. Here she is at 4 weeks, and then her win picture from a few weeks ago winning a 4 point major. Derry is the reason we repeated this cross. 8)


----------



## pjewel

Farah she's gorgeous. Wonderful girl.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Wow, she's gorgeous as a baby and grown up! Just lovely.


----------



## Sheri

Beautiful marking!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

*sigh* I want Elton so bad I can taste it........


----------



## Lynn

Your dogs are beautiful and the puppies are just adorable and I love the names...especially Elton....good job naming the babies.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks Lynn! I love naming the puppies and trying to come up with fun names that folks might actually keep!

Sally - Sending a little more virtual puppy breath your way. 8)


----------



## whitBmom

The puppies are adorable and so are the parents!! Congratulations


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*3 week pictures*

Ok, here they are in their 3 week glory. 8)


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

and the rest of them....

As you can see, Elton is a little teddy bear, Nichols has the cutest little ears, Cassidy is the bossy girl of the bunch, and Cash is the big handsome brute.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Beautiful babies!!!!!! Where do you live? I Want a Pup really bad!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Hi Linda. We are in NJ. 8)


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Are all the puppies spoken for?


----------



## pjewel

Ooh, I'm in love with Elton and Cash. Watch out Farah, you're within driving distance.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

What a pretty baby and pretty grownup.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Oh my...... I missed the 3 week pictures. What adorable little munchkins, love all their colors. I love them all!:hug:


----------



## Leeann

Farah you are killing us, IW2P please Cash & Nichols


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Okay, I give up, where are you located? I went to the site, but sitll could not tell...thanks Flynn


----------



## pjewel

Flynn, she's in New Jersey. I can drive over there for you.


----------



## Sheri

I'm still adoring Elton and Nichols! It's a good thing for me (or is it bad,) that you are clear across the country from me! 

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

pjewel said:


> Flynn, she's in New Jersey. I can drive over there for you.


Geri I could NOT trust you to go over for me!!!! I know how you love puppies!.:laugh:


----------



## pjewel

Gee Flynn, and you call yourself a friend. BTW, just for your knowledge it's not just puppies I love. I love grown dogs and old dogs and sick dogs and most especially dogs who haven't known love. Come to think of it I just love animals. Good thing I don't have acres and acres of land. I'd be one of those people you read about in the papers.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Geri - I think I'm safe. You're too busy loving Ruby and Bailey and Milo to get over here. 8) And if you do, I might make you leave Milo in trade! 8)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

pjewel said:


> Gee Flynn, and you call yourself a friend. BTW, just for your knowledge it's not just puppies I love. I love grown dogs and old dogs and sick dogs and most especially dogs who haven't known love. Come to think of it I just love animals. Good thing I don't have acres and acres of land. I'd be one of those people you read about in the papers.


I know Geri, so do I!! And I do know I could trust you to pick up a puppy, it is just handing it over I worry about!..Seriously still don't have one but have met so many nice people on this forum and the Havs are so great, not sure if it will be a Hav or a Lowchen! Either would be good, but I have to admit, I am getting to love a certain look so it will get easier! And yes the Havs and Lowchen faces look so much alike! And I do love the look of Ruby. Which face are you doing for your quilt square, Milo, Bailey or Ruby??? Hugs me


----------



## LuvCicero

OMGosh now Cicero is crying for a playmate. They are so so cute.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think Cicero needs Cash! Then you can all come over to play. I'm in love with little Cash but they're all adorable.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I have to agree with you Ann...Dale???


----------



## juliav

Farah,

The puppies are stunning, could I pawleeez have Cassidy???? :biggrin1:


----------



## TheVintageVamp

I'm still in deep puppy lust with Elton....


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I'm sure in a couple weeks when they are making big messes and have discovered their shredding gene, I'll be giving them away! LOL (just kidding!)


----------



## trueblue

I'm just in love with Cassidy. That face! Julia, wanna share?


----------



## rdanielle

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Thats ok Renee! Thats my other favorite! Our girl Derry, who just won a 4 point major last weekend, started out as an adorable little black and white irish pied with tan markins, and has silvered out SO beautifully. Jersey also silvered out. I love the lines that do that.
> 
> So little black and white girls with faces that silver out, sign me up! LOL
> 
> Farah


Well it took me awhile to become addicted to the silvering gene. I was always a sucker for black and white partis or irish pieds. Amazing how thing things grow on ya! The more colors you see u want one in every color! Congrats on the 4 point major! She's a gorgeous girl, I think I saw her pic on the havshowforum  I think our little girl with the eyebrows is goin to cream/silver out on her head as I see creamish tan under all that black. I love seein all the color changes, they certainly keep ya guessing


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Renee - Who am I kidding, I love them all! 

But do have a real soft spot for the girls that silver out. 8)


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh my heavens, I am in love with all of them. My Murphy wants a playmate badly as our little Princess KoKo wants nothing to do with him. I would love to give any one of them a home. Of course I don't know that there's a Hav on the planet that I wouldn't love to give a home.


----------



## pjewel

murphymoesmamma said:


> Oh my heavens, I am in love with all of them. My Murphy wants a playmate badly as our little Princess KoKo wants nothing to do with him. I would love to give any one of them a home. Of course I don't know that there's a Hav on the planet that I wouldn't love to give a home.


----------



## Missy

I am kinda wanting Cassidy myself. that face! those brows!


----------



## pjewel

Aw Missy, I think it's a great idea. Then I can be as happy for you as you were for me.


----------



## juliav

trueblue said:


> I'm just in love with Cassidy. That face! Julia, wanna share?


Hummm, I don't know, I am not very good at sharing.


----------



## ama0722

Adorable! Farah, I saw your Derry at National and thought she was the cutest little thing


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Psssst:spy:......hey, Missy....so, you wants me to nab Cassidy for you when I make a run for Elton? :eyebrows:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

You guys are too funny. Bunch of puppy nabbing bandits! 

Amanda - Isn't Derry so pretty! She's really grown up a lot since nationals. She should finish in Florida in a few months. She's going down there to show a bit. Can't wait!


----------



## marjrc

Omg, I'm dying here!!! They are all so lovely, I can't even choose a favorite. Thank you, thank you, for the gorgeous puppy pics, Farah. You rock.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Aww. Thanks Marj. Just doing my part for all those out there who WAP. 8)


----------



## galaxie

Awww Cash, he is so cute. I wish I could get Roscoe a little brother!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

TheVintageVamp said:


> Psssst:spy:......hey, Missy....so, you wants me to nab Cassidy for you when I make a run for Elton? :eyebrows:


Hey Sally, While your snatching pups for you and Missy grab an extra for me okay?


----------



## lfung5

Wow, they are getting bigger. I love them!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Why of course, Holly. Anything for a fellow sufferer... I do believe that the 3 of us could be the poster girls for MHS and it's primary manifestation, IWAP. :help:


----------



## Jammies

Do not trust Holly, REPEAT, do not Trust Holly...she could become a dognapper in no time at all! Love ya gf! She's still a dog napper!


----------



## mellowbo

OK, back off guys! Cassidy is mine!
Carole


----------



## rdanielle

I'm taking Cash while he's up for grabs


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Should I be worried Holly? You aren't that far from me, I don't think. 8) 

And Renee, I'll send you a little Cash for that Burrito! LOL


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I think I'm gonna do 4 week pics a day early this week!! So new pics tomorrow!


----------



## lfung5

I'll be looking for them!


----------



## trueblue

Yes! Ready for my Cassidy fix


----------



## Missy

Yippeee! I came back today hoping, just hoping for new picts.


----------



## juliav

Oooh, I can't wait!!! Oh and do I need to remind you that Cassidy is MINE!!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Come on over Julia. 8) She's a cutie pie!! She's nice and free with her kisses too. Nichols is sorta stingy with his. Cash is sort of a weenie and likes to complain, a little girly man! And Elton just takes everything that comes his way in stride...he's just toooooo cool. 8)


----------



## TheVintageVamp

oooo, can't wait for the new pictures. Hope we don't lose our power in this danged snownado we are having.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Snownado? Not hard to figure out what that is! Stay safe and warm!


----------



## trueblue

Just checking in for pics of my baby


----------



## LuvCicero

Checking in to see my boy.


----------



## Missy

checking in to see my girl!


----------



## Leeann

Looking for a puppy fix


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Ok! Ladies first!!*

Miss Cassidy - 4 weeks old.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*The boys!*

These three are full of kisses and so so sweet.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*The whole gang*

Nichols cracks me up with his little teddy bear ears!!


----------



## Missy

Oh Mama Cass-idy! she has that adorable look that she has to catch up with her head! I love Nichols ears! see you in 4-6 weeks with a really big purse!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Haha Missy. You are right! They are also funny to photograph at this age because they are coming at you constantly, so the perspective is off, so it accentuates the imbalance between head and body. So cute. 8) I'll remember to do a purse check when you come visit. 8)


----------



## Missy

oh...I'll come with a check. Have to keep the good breeders in business. Oh if only I could handle a third~


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*You wanna see a big head?*

This shot cracked me up. I wish it was in better focus. Miss Cassidy.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh lordy....I am still absolutely besotted with Elton. If only I could figure out how to make the budget cooperate...


----------



## Leeann

Missy can you grab Cash for me while you are there, we need another Cash in our area right.


----------



## Missy

tha-thump, tha-thump. That's my heart. she is so adorable though. Yes Leeann Cash squared.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wyndward Havanese said:


> This shot cracked me up. I wish it was in better focus. Miss Cassidy.


Now THAT is one determined little girl she is out to conquer the world..and don't you get in her way! :-}}}


----------



## juliav

Farah,

Little miss Cassidy is just precious and to learn that she is a kisser too!!!! That's just too much. How's the weather????


----------



## Kathie

I love Nichols - his coloring and his cute little teddy bear nose & ears - my fave!


----------



## Laurief

Oh my - she is so adorable!!!


----------



## lfung5

Boy, Miss Cassidy's body language and face says it all, she runs the roost!

They are all adorable!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Cassidy and Cash run the show. Elton and Nichols just try to stay out of the way! Nichols is just a little snuggler who is content to be held and just hang out. Elton can frequently be found on his back, all four feet in the air, sound asleep. Cassidy is always the one barking and 'woo wooing'. She's so funny. Cash is like the big boss man that just lays around all day. I think he gets Cassidy to do his dirty work for him! 

Ahhh...they are too much fun...who needs tv when you have puppies!!


----------



## rdanielle

Getting cuter by the week  I love the black & tans, they remind me of Mimi & her brother


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awwww, I love it. I'll bet it really is fascinating to watch them develop their distinct personalities.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I never thought I'd keep a black and tan, but Cassidy is growing on me. Cash and Elton are both turning out so nice, I'll have a hard time choosing. Cash seems sensitive already though, like he'd really rather just stay in bed than go out and run around the show ring. Can't wait until they are really mobile and getting around and we can start the leash training and the really fun stuff! Gotta love puppies. 8)


----------



## Missy

Farah!!!! Cassidy is mine! more pictures please! PLEASE!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I fall for them from the photos but then when you describe their personalities I love different ones! 

Can you imagine if we all had all the puppies we fall in love with? We'd be on the news as freaky dog peeps, or there would be a new reality show, "Havanese Rehab"!


----------



## trueblue

Fine, Farah. You keep Cassidy. I'll take Elton.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Back off, Kim! Elton is mine....


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ann - too funny! I tell my friends I'm only a few dogs away from being 'that crazy dog lady'. LOL. Luckily I'm married, so I think that makes me exempt from being 'crazy dog lady'. 8)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Ann - too funny! I tell my friends I'm only a few dogs away from being 'that crazy dog lady'. LOL. Luckily I'm married, so I think that makes me exempt from being 'crazy dog lady'. 8)


I don't blame you, I could not let a one of those little darling puppies go!


----------



## pjewel

Wyndward Havanese said:


> I never thought I'd keep a black and tan, but Cassidy is growing on me.  Cash and Elton are both turning out so nice, I'll have a hard time choosing. Cash seems sensitive already though, like he'd really rather just stay in bed than go out and run around the show ring. Can't wait until they are really mobile and getting around and we can start the leash training and the really fun stuff! Gotta love puppies. 8)


Farah, how many are you thinking of keeping? See that would be my problem. I wouldn't be able to part with any of them and I *would* be the crazy dog lady. Actually, probably already am. ound:


----------



## juliav

Now, now Missy,

Farah already know that miss Cassidy is mine. :biggrin1:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I was originally only going to keep a girl, but now I only have 1 girl to choose from, so hoping hoping hoping she turns out. I hadn't planned on keeping a boy, but Cash and Elton are looking so nice I might be tempted. 8)


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Cassidy says "Don't worry Cash! I know Puppy CPR!!"

Actually, Cash was out cold sleeping and Cassidy was just rooting around on him trying to get comfy. But he looks like she's really working on him! Him sleeping with his little feet straight up in the air just made me laugh. 

Nichols and Elton are cheering Cassidy on!!


----------



## Missy

tha-thump, tha-thump! that's my heart again. See she is already doing her magic on a Cash, which means she has to come home to me and the boys! What a great picture.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Cassidy says "Don't worry Cash! I know Puppy CPR!!"
> 
> Actually, Cash was out cold sleeping and Cassidy was just rooting around on him trying to get comfy. But he looks like she's really working on him! Him sleeping with his little feet straight up in the air just made me laugh.
> 
> Nichols and Elton are cheering Cassidy on!!


Priceless, she saved him, now he owes her his life...sooooo you must keep both!


----------



## pjewel

OMG Farah, I'm in love. That is the cutest photo.


----------



## rdanielle

that pic is priceless! love it


----------



## Julie

Congrats on your beautiful litter Farah! I love them all......but if I was forced to chose (you know how that is)(absolutely forced!) :becky: Elton is my man!:thumb: I love him....I am totally smitten!


----------



## marjrc

What a funny caption for that picture, Farah. It's perfect!! lol


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I heard Nichols whispering to me that I should be his forever mamma! That's my story and I am sticking to it! :biggrin1:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Holly - He whispers to you? Well then, thats a match made in heaven. He's not even talking to ME yet, so it must be meant to be. 8) 

He IS the cutest little thing. So stinking cute, he is.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh my goodness. Just when I think I couldn't be more crazy about these babies, you post a picture like that! Beyond precious!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Late night puppy fix*

For all those who can't sleep....

The puppies got new digs today, and got A LOT more space. They also got their pee pad, and a bowl of dry kibble out all the time (which they are eating GREAT!) They were bouncing like popcorn all afternoon, and were so tired tonite. Nothing like tired puppies. 8)


----------



## Scooter's Family

Can I come over and puppysit? Please???

They're just so sweet.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Brotherly love?*

"What? HE started it!!"

These two, Elton and Cash, were wrestling were wrestling and carrying on, growling, and rolling around. I got down to take a picture of them, and they both rolled their little eyeballs at me...TOO FUNNY!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Sure Ann! Come on up!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

LOL.......they are so cute, Farah! How do you get anything done with those adorable little furballs around?


----------



## Sheri

How cute! Love the new photos! Wrestling and blaming the other on it already! Ha! 

Do they use the pee pads or is it hit and miss at this time? Does the Momma teach them somehow?


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Sally - Its pretty hard, but I try. 8) I have to admit I didn't get much done today.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Sheri - They are actually pretty good at it, I'd say 75% or so, and they just got it. They just somehow know. Their bed is elevated a little in the whelping box, and they sleep in their. The pad is just off the bed, and then they have a big play area that is part smooth floor and part fleece. Their food and water is on the fleece, so they don't want to go over there, so it sort of narrows it down for them. When they miss, its usually because their front feet are on, but back feet are off. They mostly got it right! LOL


----------



## Sheri

Amazing. I think I'll have to think about trying those pads next time.


----------



## trueblue

Oh God. That Cassidy has got the be the cutest thing I've seen! She's got so much personality in her eyes. Now, my boy Elton, is just kissable...he's freaking adorable. They're all cute, Farah, but now I think I want two instead of just one.


----------



## pjewel

trueblue said:


> Oh God. That Cassidy has got the be the cutest thing I've seen! She's got so much personality in her eyes. Now, my boy Elton, is just kissable...he's freaking adorable. They're all cute, Farah, but now I think I want two instead of just one.


There you go Kim. I knew you were my kinda gal.


----------



## lcy_pt

Farah, your babies are adorable!

Please...please..._please_ post these pics in the Body Language thread along with your captions...too precious!!!

View attachment 27891


View attachment 27892


P.S. Please slap a stamp on Nichols' butt and send him off to me....I am willing to give up my lust for a red-headed girl for this boy!!!!!

View attachment 27893


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Pat - Nichols is the most darling little guy. He's smaller than his siblings, and will probably top out under 8 pounds. But he's SOOOO sweet and full of kisses. I just want to snuggle him and hold him all day long! This is why I don't get anything done. 8)


----------



## marjrc

I'd get nothing done either, Farah! Just looking after all these pups is a job, but ogling them and enjoying their antics would mean no dinner for anyone in this house! lol Wait a minute, I don't always make dinner as it is, imagine if I had puppies !!! LOL

They are too darn cute! I love little Cassidy and Elton's coloring is so very nice.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Cassidy has the best outgoing attitude! Elton is staying nice and dark and I'm hoping he'll hold his grey mask like his father. Cash has an amazing head and face, but he's a lazy lug! Nichols is the perfect puppy, just a smaller package. You can't look at his little face and not fall in love!


----------



## juliav

Great pictures as usual Farah,

Can I just say that little Cassidy just melts my heart. Those gorgeous, large, almond eyes.....such a little beauty!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks Julia. 8) I'm partial to her. 8)


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*On the loose!!*

The puppies had free reign in the living room while my daughter was napping. Needless to say they found all the toys, etc, my daughter left for them. Even princess panties from a laundry basket!

Sorry some of them are out of focus...I had been doing outdoor shots in the snow, and didn't take off my telephoto lens. Just wanted to take a few shots while they were playing so adorably in the living room.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

a few more!


----------



## mintchip

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheri

I still want Elton and Nichols! They make my heart go pitty-pat!


----------



## LuvCicero

I want those blue panties so bad that I'll just put up with that little doggie that's attached!! ound:


----------



## juliav

Such adorable furry babies.  Cassidy is a doll as usual, but look at little Nichols. I can't believe how great his confirmation looks already!!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Psssst....Elton....Raine leaves her princess panties laying around when she comes to visit. I'll let you swipe them anytime you want....and when she goes back home you can sneak in her room & steal her toys....but don't tell her I said you could...


----------



## rdanielle

Soo cute, I love how they get scruffier by the week


----------



## lfung5

Wow, the pups are getting so cute. Nichols looks like he's headed straight to the show ring!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Dale - I WISH I fit those panties! They are my two year olds Cinderella panties. If those were mine, the pupppies would look like they were dragging around a bedsheet! LOL

Julia - Nichols is a DOLL! He's a perfect package, just little. He's SO stinkin cute!!

They had such a good time playing this afternoon. I don't think they've moved since I put them back in their pen...they've been comatose in a puppy pile!

Sally - I'll tell Elton...he seems to have a lingerie fetish...hopefully he sticks to princess panties and doesn't expand to anything more expensive! *grin*


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wyndward Havanese said:


> "What? HE started it!!"
> 
> These two, Elton and Cash, were wrestling were wrestling and carrying on, growling, and rolling around. I got down to take a picture of them, and they both rolled their little eyeballs at me...TOO FUNNY!


You just have to keep them all!! I would!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Oh but Flynn! If I kept them all, then no one else would get to share in the puppy love. 8) Gotta spread the puppy love around, ya know!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Oh but Flynn! If I kept them all, then no one else would get to share in the puppy love. 8) Gotta spread the puppy love around, ya know!


Don't know how you will decide who to keep...they are all darling!


----------



## Lunastar

I am so in love with Cassidy! IWAP!


----------



## juliav

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Julia - Nichols is a DOLL! He's a perfect package, just little. He's SO stinkin cute!!


Awww, I love little Havies!!!! Ok, you twisted my arm, I will just have to take Cassidy and Nichols.


----------



## mimismom

so cute!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Well, we're all snowed in here, so what else is there to do but play with puppies!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

a few more...


----------



## trueblue

I'm loving little Elton! And who is puppy #2, Cassidy or Nichols? I thought they were both black and tans, but it looks like different coloring on the legs...I love it!


----------



## michi715

they're BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Nichols has white on his front feet. Cassidy has no white on her front feet. 8) In the pic with Elton and the red bone (since you can't see his feet) thats Nichols. 8)


----------



## Missy

Farah, let me know if you need directions to bring Cassidy home to me? I know you and my DH must be in Kahoots for my Valentines day surprise.  I so want that puppy!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Haha Missy! Um...yeah...um...have your husband call me? *grin*


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wow, can't believe they are getting so big, they will be grown in a minute!!! Better enjoy them!!


----------



## pjewel

Farah, they're so stinkin cute. This stage is adorable and it goes by so fast. I'm still in love with Cash . . . and Elton . . . and . . .


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Geri - thats what I say! Every hour I have a different favorite!


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures. Cash has his mommy's face!


----------



## Lunastar

OH Farah, I must have Cassidy! Now snowed in and watching puppies play, you really have a hard life! LOL


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Its true. Its pretty rough around here. 8)

If I didn't have bronchitis, it would be perfect! But hey, that means I don't have to shovel! :biggrin1:


----------



## Rita Nelson

Those puppies get cuter every week!


----------



## Lynn

I WISH I WAS SNOWED IN WITH HAV PUPPIES!!!! ONLY IN MY DREAMS!!!!


----------



## juliav

Awww, they are just beyond cute!!! I want Cassidy and now I also want Nichols. I am so greedy!!!


----------



## Sheri

No, no, Julia! _I saw Nichols first!_


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

You guys can share. Julia can have Cass and Sheri can have Nichols, and you'll just have to trade every now and then. 8)


----------



## juliav

Wyndward Havanese said:


> You guys can share. Julia can have Cass and Sheri can have Nichols, and you'll just have to trade every now and then. 8)


Great idea Farah!!! Lucky for me Sheri is on the west coast.


----------



## Missy

Hey wait a minute!!!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Well, Missy, you are closer...want me to go first come first served? LOL


----------



## marjrc

Farah, I hope you're feeling better. 

Great new shots of the puppies playing! I'll bet they are hard to catch at this age. Too funny!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Elton!*

Elton's new mommy needed a puppy fix, so I got a few shots of him. The puppies will be 7 weeks old on Saturday. Next week they go in for their BAER testing, and that should be a fun day!

So....without further ado...Here's Elton, Wyndwards Aint Nothin Like the Real Thing!!


----------



## rdanielle

So cute! Love his little white feet! He looks full of personality


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

He's so adorable...I was laughing so hard watching him chase his tail (and catch it) I couldn't even operate the camera. He's a pistol. A really nice personality in this little guy.


----------



## pjewel

So Farah, is Elton's new mommy a member of the forum????

He is beyond cute.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

She is, but I'll let her make her announcement when she's ready. Its exciting that we'll get to watch him grow up here. 8)


----------



## pjewel

Oh I'm thrilled for all of us that we'll get to watch him grow up. And for the mystery guest, I'm beyond excited for you. You are one lucky dog lady/gent.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Is it Leeann??? Or Missy???


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Farah, Elton is just adorable, love his little white feet. His personality shows in his pictures. Lucky new Mom to be getting such a darling little boy. Look forward to hearing more about him in future posts here from new Mom.:hug:


----------



## trueblue

Thanks so much for posting pics of my boy! 

Just kidding


----------



## Sheri

I'm envious, cause I know it's not me!


----------



## Laurief

OMG - I cannot stand it! Elton is SO handsome!!


----------



## Missy

Farah, Cassidy's new mommy:banplease: needs a puppy fix!!!! Elton sure turned out good! what an adorable man


----------



## lfung5

he is absolutely stunning!! I love his coloring.


----------



## Julie

Elton is the man! 

I love him! He was my pick.....and dang nab it-----he's not coming here 

Unless------someone has bought me a fabulous gift?


----------



## pjewel

C'mon Elton's mommy, fess up. We want to cheer with you.


----------



## Leeann

Scooter's Family said:


> Is it Leeann??? Or Missy???


Ann I love how you are always giving me puppies.

Farah, Elton is a real looker I think I have a good idea who is getting him :tape:


----------



## Julie

Leeann! What's with the :tape: ???????
COME ON-:boink::boink::boink:


----------



## Leeann

Julie said:


> Leeann! What's with the :tape: ???????
> COME ON-:boink::boink::boink:


Now Julie I am only guessing, I could be completly off. I am going to say Sally (TheVintageVamp) or Linda (lfung5) is going for #4.


----------



## pjewel

:ear: :ear: :ear:

C'mon new mommy. You can't be shopping all the time.


----------



## Missy

COme on fess up! who is getting Elton????


----------



## Julie

Well darn it! I just wish it was me!
<--------jealous!


----------



## trueblue

Me too, Julie!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Cassidy!!*

Wow, you guys have been busy guessing!

In the meantime, we took more pics. Here ya go Missy. 8)

Cassidy is nearly impossibe to take pictures of because all she wants to do is be close enough to lick you to death!!


----------



## pjewel

Oh Farah, she's a cutie. I love the first photo. In that one she reminds me a little of Milo.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Cash!*

Here is handsome pants Cash!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Nichols!*

And last but certainly not least, little Nichols. He is the light of the party! This little guy is bombproof and has the best personality. My husband calls him "Scrappy Doo!". LOL

He's another one thats hard to get pictures of because he just wants to be right with you. SO sweet. 8)

Thanks for ignoring the carpet that needs to be vacuumed. A little too much playing with puppies and not enough cleaning apparently. 8)


----------



## Julie

Darling! They are all adorable........however.....Elton is still the man!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Did you decide to keep Cassidy? The pups are gorgeous!!! I just bet they are so cute playing together.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Linda - They are beyond cute together. So much fun to watch, who needs cable TV! 

I'm not sure on Cassidy yet. I LOVE her personality, but she's a little long for what I like, but they are only 7 weeks tomorrow, so we'll keep watching her. Elton and Cash are looking great so far too...certainly a nice litter. 8) I'm very happy with these guys.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

How much are they weighing now? Cassidy is a beauty!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Cassidy and Elton are about 2.5 pounds, and Cash is a little more, he's sort of tubby. Little Nichols is hanging out at 1.75 ish pounds. He is little but mighty!!


----------



## luv3havs

Oh, Farrah, you are torturing me. I love them all!


----------



## Missy

they are all beautiful. but the picture of Cassidy on her back with her tongue out! thanks for raising me another kisser like my Jassy! LOL. 

Still waiting for Elton's Mom to be to come out of the closet!!!!


----------



## Sheri

Well, since Elton is spoken for, I'll take Nichols instead of both. Two would have been too much at one time, anyway. I adore little Nichols!!!


----------



## rdanielle

Too cute


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Is this Jersey's 1st litter? 

Are all the pups spoken for? If so, which states are they going to? Yea.....I wonder who going to be a Mom again!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Its not her first litter. This is a repeat of the litter that gave us Derry the gorgeous show girl thats almost finished, Phin, a service alert dog for a little boy who is diabetic, and some amazing loving pets. 

They are only 7 weeks tomorrow, so I'm holding out until their 8 week evals to decide who is going where, mostly because I want to know who I am keeping! 8) But I broke down and let Elton go to a great home. He is holding together and looking so good, but first and foremost is a great home. 8)


----------



## marjrc

LOVE these puppies!! Farah, great photos, in spite of all these wriggly puppies never holding still. lol It must be go, go, go all day long with them! Cassidy is irresistible ! Congrats on finding a new home for Elton. The boys are very handsome.


----------



## juliav

Oh Farah! 
I can't believe how big and beautiful these puppies are getting and so much fluff!!!!
Cassidy is getting more and more gorgeous with every picture and little Nichols has totally stole his way into my heart. I just live these two and want to give them a huge aqueeze.


----------



## Lunastar

I am so in love with Cassidy! She is an absolute doll. Just look at her eyes. What a soul!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Its not her first litter. This is a repeat of the litter that gave us Derry the gorgeous show girl thats almost finished, Phin, a service alert dog for a little boy who is diabetic, and some amazing loving pets.
> 
> They are only 7 weeks tomorrow, so I'm holding out until their 8 week evals to decide who is going where, mostly because I want to know who I am keeping! 8) But I broke down and let Elton go to a great home. He is holding together and looking so good, but first and foremost is a great home. 8)


So it looks like you are keeping Cash..hummmmmmmm!! They are all darling.


----------



## Missy

Has Elton's mom come out on another thread and I missed it? come on spill!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Wow! that little Cash has attitude I love him! cassidy is a cutie patootie but I want Nichols to come live with me in PA!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Cassidy with me in FL.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'll take any of them! I look and fall in love with one until I see the next photo. They're all so adorable.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Big day for all the puppies here...they all passed their BAER tests with flying colors (I don't even think they studied!) and they all got baths, nail trims, feet trims, etc yesterday. It was 2 plus hours each way in the car today and then 2 hours or so at the clinic. NOBODY got carsick or even pooped in the crate! I'm so proud of the little fluff butts!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Does that mean we can all choose now???


----------



## pjewel

Aw! What sweethearts. Do we know yet who Elton's mommy is???


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Elton's mommy probably doesn't want to reveal herself yet, because she'll have Forum members at her door trying to steal her puppy! LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Do we get to see the after bath pictures with them being all fluffy and clean and lovable and stealable.....and.....puppy breathable....and playful....oh geezzzzzzzzzzzz I can smell them now!


----------



## Missy

HavaneseSoon said:


> Do we get to see the after bath pictures with them being all fluffy and clean and lovable and stealable.....and.....puppy breathable....and playful....oh geezzzzzzzzzzzz I can smell them now!


ditto....Please?


----------



## Leeann

Scooter's Family said:


> I'll take any of them! I look and fall in love with one until I see the next photo. They're all so adorable.


Ann you already have 3 so you have to get to the back of the line.


----------



## Lunastar

pIctures please! Is Cassidy ready for florida yet?


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Ok, just a few...*

...to tide you ladies over!

Enjoy the puppy breath!


----------



## Lunastar

IWAPPPP I'll take them all! Farah you are killing me here. Where are you, I want to come over and soak up the puppy breath and love. If you happen to have a few less puppies when I leave I will swear I did not take them. :biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle

Too cute! Send the sables over here


----------



## Ditto's Mom

My,my, my Farah they are the cutest little munchkins.
I will take them all thank you.:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

Oh, my, look at those sweet, innocent little inmates! They are irresistible! How DO you get anything done, Farah!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Oi, thats the problem Sheri...I really DON"T get anything done! If only someone would come steal all these puppies, then I could clean my house! *grin*


----------



## Missy

Squish!!!!! I just want to squish them all! you are very generous Farah, Thank you. 

ps.... Cassidy is way to hot for Florida, she needs New England weather!


----------



## pjewel

I'm still madly in love with Cash. He is sooooo cute!


----------



## moxie

OH MY GOSH!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Just look at those babies! So cute and precious! Thank you so much for the pictures!


----------



## Kathie

I love the tiny baby Nichols!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Nichols is adorable! He has the best personality. At the specialist yesterday for their ears, everyone wanted him! The others are bigger and fluffier, but little Nichols was the star of the day. 8) He tilts his head back and forth when you talk to him, as if he knows exactly what you are saying. He's such a little doll.


----------



## Leslie

Haven't visited this thread in awhile. OMGoodness! These guys are so CUTE it hurts! I love those last pix of them in their "jail". That little face smushed between the bars is to die for!

If I can get in line for Nichols, I will. Such a doll!


----------



## marjrc

Omg, look at those puppies! I can't believe you got them all standing on their hind legs at the same time! They are definitely squishable. Oh, how I'd love to live closer to all those darlings.


----------



## Lunastar

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Oi, thats the problem Sheri...I really DON"T get anything done! If only someone would come steal all these puppies, then I could clean my house! *grin*


I just need an address, I'll be happy to help you solve this problem. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Lunastar said:


> I just need an address, I'll be happy to help you solve this problem. :biggrin1:


Me too!
:whoo: *Nichols!* :whoo:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Maybe we should start a little Nichols Fan Club! He is really charismatic and enchanting! He deserves a following!


----------



## Kathie

Me first!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It is Saturday! Is it time for pictures again? We need that puppy smell again and we are love those pictures!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

I will second that request. PICTURES PLEASE!:biggrin1:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok, who's closest to come over and help me get stacked pics of these very wiggly pups? 8)


----------



## Scooter's Family

If I come help, can I have one?????:biggrin1:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Sure! How fast can you get here from GA? You can have Cash, and show him, and get lots of ribbons. 8)


----------



## Scooter's Family

I don't know how to show dogs but I can sure play with them and love them!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Hmmmm, I think I was first in line for Nichols! I just adore that little boy. Murphy and KoKo would gladly add him to their pack! I just want to kiss his sweet little face!


----------



## Lunastar

I'm on my way! Cassidy here I come.


----------



## juliav

OMG!!!! I just love, love, love Cassidy and Nichols. I need more puppy fix!!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh Elton's Mom!!!! where are you? who are you? come out of hiding. We promise we won't snatch him from you! (now Cassidy is another matter. Hands off ladies- I want her!)


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah, it's time to 'fess up!!! Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## pjewel

Wow, this secret is going on way too long. Come on, share.


----------



## Lunastar

Maybe they changed their mind! Missy we will have to figure out a way to share Cassidy!


----------



## Missy

Luna, a guest room in Florida sounds good about now!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Farah, 

What have the puppies been up to? Any pictures? How is the snow up there? Mmmmmmm...let me see if I can think of anymore questions? 

Pictures? Opps! I already asked that one!


----------



## Lunastar

Missy said:


> Luna, a guest room in Florida sounds good about now!


Come on down, Missy. Only one requirement, you bring Jasper, Cash and Cassidy with you. LOL


----------



## mellowbo

BE STILL MY HEART!!! OH MY!!! THESE BABIES ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok! Everyone has been so patient! Prepare for new puppy pics. They are 9 weeks old!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*We are 9 weeks old!*

And too cute!!

The pictures are a little overexposed, in the natural lighting. The external flash for my camera crapped out, so I used the streaming light in the kitchen window. 8)

The puppies are doing GREAT on their potty pad, eating and drinking wonderfully, and such little characters.

Enjoy!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Here's the rest!


----------



## Missy

uh-oh! I have to be a little fickle. Elton just stole my heart! Those eye lashes! better come out of the closet Elton's mom....I might start bribing Farah. 

all kidding aside...Farah, what a gorgeous litter!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Elton is super handsome. Check out those marathon eyelashes he has! They go on forever!!


----------



## Julie

Elton is my man! :thumb:
All of the puppies are so cute Farah--but I love Elton! Maybe I'm his new owner and my surprise buyer hasn't told me yet?:ear:


----------



## Evye's Mom

They change so much ! They are the cutest little things but Elton's personality just shines right through.


----------



## Lunastar

Wow Elton has personality that just shines right through the camera! Of course since I tend to buy littermates I guess I could be Elton's new mommy and Cassidy's too! I am so in love with Cassidy!


----------



## Missy

Yay Linda!!!!(see Dexter's getting a brother thread) anyone else getting a puppy from this group Farah?


----------



## pjewel

Farah,

I'm still in love with Cash. Just can't help myself. He's my man.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Geri - Cash IS gorgeous. Very correct and oh so handsome!

Missy - Not yet...which one do you want. *wink*


----------



## Missy

That would Cassie! I'll be sharing her with Luna... OK? we get vacation getaways as part of the deal. she can come visit N.E. and we can escape to sunny Florida


----------



## SMARTY

I've stayed away from this thread because IWAP for a little while then send it back like a grand child. But no I wouldn't send it back, so no looking at puppy pictures for me because they are adorable and IWAP...part time, no full time........no


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> Yay Linda!!!!(see Dexter's getting a brother thread) anyone else getting a puppy from this group Farah?


Awwww, now I see your hints!! Great one too!


----------



## irnfit

IW Cassidy!!!!


----------



## pjewel

irnfit said:


> IW Cassidy!!!!


And you should. Then she could have play dates with Ruby.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Cassidy and Ruby play dates would be something to see! They could have Tiara Contests, and Princess parties. 8)


----------



## pjewel

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Cassidy and Ruby play dates would be something to see! They could have Tiara Contests, and Princess parties. 8)


Is there any such thing as a tomboy princess?


----------



## Lunastar

Missy, Cassidy and I will do June, July, August and Sept at your place. LOL


----------



## trueblue

pjewel said:


> Is there any such thing as a tomboy princess?


Absolutely....my daughter is one.

Farah, they're all so cute. I'd take Cassidy in a heartbeat, but that's true for the rest of them too


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Cassidy did have a home that just fell through. 8( So we are going back through applications, etc, for her. Not sure if I should hang onto her and Cash and watch how they turn out. Either way, they are just the cutest babies. If I hang on to them, you guys get more pictures for longer! 8)


----------



## pjewel

Farah, they're both turning out so beautifully. Have to love them. Give them an extra kiss from me.


----------



## Missy

Luna, that's great... we will spend, January, February, and March with you. Oh Farah, if only I could put an app in for that little princess...even though I don't "do" dressing dogs, I would buy her a tiara.


----------



## Lunastar

I do dress dogs, so she could have a whole wardrobe of princess gowns and tiara's. hahahaha Oh Farah I would take both Cassidy and Cash. Where do I sign up???


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Hmm...I think Linda also has to promise to not let anyone cut off Elton's gorgeous eyelashes...


----------



## irnfit

It must be fate. Cassidy should be mine!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Eyelashes????? Mmmmmmmm....let me check those pictures out again! I want to see too!


----------



## marjrc

Gorgeous !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksj123

I sure would love, love, love to have Cassidy. Harley needs a playmate.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks Marj. 8)


----------



## Missy

Yes Linda, You will be harassed to no end if you cut Elton's eyelashes. In fact it may be grounds for re-homing to a nice home in New England.


----------



## mimismom

Lucky Linda!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

No Missy! No Missy! I think I see the eyelashes in the pictures......I am going to try my best to let his hair grow, so I can see all the changes.


----------



## marjrc

Omg, I just got it!! Linda, YOU are getting Elton?? For real??!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

For real!!!! Next week!!!


----------



## lcy_pt

HavaneseSoon said:


> For real!!!! Next week!!!


:whoo:


----------



## marjrc

:whoo: CONGRATULATIONS, Linda!! Omg. I had no idea!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Only 6 days to go Linda!!


----------



## lfung5

Only 2 days until updated pictures


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dh better bring his camera! I love to see the size difference between Dexter and the pup!


----------



## LuvCicero

Linda, I think you and Dexter (and DH) are in for a lot of fun. I can't wait to see pics of the two of them together also.


----------



## lcy_pt

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Only 6 days to go Linda!!





lfung5 said:


> Only 2 days until updated pictures


arty::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::clap2:arty:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

You guys are funny. 8)


----------



## Jan D

Farah, the puppies are adorable. Where are you located in northern NJ?


----------



## Lunastar

Oh I need a Cassidy fix! Seriously Farrah if you don't have a buyer for her let me know. Not sure how I would get her from there to here but I'm in love, truly.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Hi Jan - We are about 20 minutes from Flemington, right on the NJ/PA border, north of Frenchtown. 

Luna - Cassidy had 2 other families interested, but both decided the time wasn't right. I have a wedding shower today for a good friend, and tomorrow Henry the HRI rescue is going to his new home! I'll try to get some new pics and get you guys your puppy fix. 8)

Oh, and Linda - 3 more days!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Hi Jan - We are about 20 minutes from Flemington, right on the NJ/PA border, north of Frenchtown. 

Luna - Cassidy had 2 other families interested, but both decided the time wasn't right. I have a wedding shower today for a good friend, and tomorrow Henry the HRI rescue is going to his new home! I'll try to get some new pics and get you guys your puppy fix. 8)

Oh, and Linda - 3 more days!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*A little Elton to get Linda through until Wednesday!*

Maybe his name should be Patrick or Patty, since shes' getting him on the 17th!!

They are all getting baths in prep for Elton going home, and others coming to visit the puppies...so they got to play outside today, and are a little cripsy and crunchy from all the fun they had. Of course the camera battery was dead for that! So after they rested up from their big play outside, I let them run amok in the living room, and took a few pics.

Enjoy!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

a few more!

Elton is quite the little athlete!


----------



## Beanie

I came late to this party...they are all so cuuuutttteeee.....;0


----------



## trueblue

Who is unclaimed? Let me know when I can pick them up!


----------



## Beanie

Linda: Please take pics of Dexter & pup when they meet!!!! You are going to have so much fun!! When are you getting the little girl pup? (Just kidding, but Beanie would love to play with those two...so cute!)


----------



## pjewel

Farah, they are just too stinkin cute! I want to hug them all.


----------



## marjrc

The 5th picture of Elton looks like he's saying "I'm coming, Mom! Wait for me!" Soooooooo cute!!! Thank you, Farah and good luck with Henry and his new home.


----------



## mintchip

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks Marj! His new home is really nice. 2 little girls and a little girl havie for him to play with. He's going to be in heaven! Henry is such a sweet sweet boy!!

Geri - come on over and hug away!!


----------



## pjewel

Don't tempt me. I tend to travel with big handbags.  Of course I could bring my little redhead to play with them and perhaps trade the little lunatic for one of your cuties.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

haha Geri! We'll do like at the airport...check your bags at the door. 8) I don't have any pretty little red girls, so I'll know if I've got one when you leave. *wink*

We might, however, be able to work out something for Milo! 8)


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Farrah they are just too stinkin cute. Check your PM! Cassidy is too sweet. Look at that face!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......They are Sooooooooooooooooo Cute! I bet they are running everywhere!!!!


----------



## Missy

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! IWAP! so badly.... Cassidy still takes my breath away!


----------



## Kathie

Has Nichols found his forever home yet? He is such a sweetie pie!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Hi Kathie - There is a nice couple from NYC coming to see Nichols tonite. We'll see how it goes!! Elton goes home tomorrow! Linda is camped out in Delaware tonite and coming in the morning!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Do you want permission Missy? If so, I say..... Yes, Missy, Yes!


----------



## Kathie

Please ask Nichols new Mommy to join the forum so we can keep up with him. He is the only puppy that has sorely tempted me and I will miss him so much!


----------



## mintchip

"Hi Kathie - There is a nice couple from NYC coming to see Nichols tonite. We'll see how it goes!! Elton goes home tomorrow! Linda is camped out in Delaware tonite and coming in the morning!" *and charging her camera batteries I hope!!!!hoto: Please!!!!hoto:*


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Jack goes home!*

Linda and her DH were here bright and early this morning, and took "Elton/Jack" home with them and Dexter. They were quite a little family!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*...and then there were three.*

Even though only one is gone...it seems so much quieter.

Its hard to let them go, but when its such a nice home, you're so happy for them!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Linda and her DH were here bright and early this morning, and took "Elton/Jack" home with them and Dexter. They were quite a little family!!


Awwww so sweet. Thank you for taking a picture for us. They look so happy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Even though only one is gone...it seems so much quieter.
> 
> Its hard to let them go, but when its such a nice home, you're so happy for them!


I am glad you got a photo of Linda, hope you asked to see her ID...so many people on the forum wanting to Puppy-Nap Elton, it would not have surprised me if Geri had shown up!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Well, they did have a very convincing Dexter look alike with them if it wasn't them! 8)


----------



## mimismom

So Elton became "JACK"???


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Well, they did have a very convincing Dexter look alike with them if it wasn't them! 8)


Now we know you are truly a dog person who else fails to check ID for the human, but knows what the other Hav looks like? Without Dexter I am sure you would have checked though...at least it was not a little redhead Hav puppy and a lady with a big purse :-}


----------



## pjewel

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Now we know you are truly a dog person who else fails to check ID for the human, but knows what the other Hav looks like? Without Dexter I am sure you would have checked though...at least it was not a little redhead Hav puppy and a lady with a big purse :-}


hehehehe! I've had my hands full here with all kinds of tough stuff, otherwise you could be right.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Linda and hubby look so happy. Dexter is just his adorable self.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Well, we are anxiously awaiting an update on Jack and Dexter. Linda ????????


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I got an email from Linda last night that they had made to VA, and would be staying the night there, and heading home today, I think. She said "Jack" slept in the back seat with her most of the time, and she gave him tons of belly rubs. This litter slept on their backs a lot, so thats not surprising. 8) Cassidy is the belly rub queen, but Jack was a close second. I'm sure once they get home and settled we'll get lots of "settling in' pictures. 8)


----------



## marjrc

Thanks for the update, Farah! Glad to hear they are on their way home, safely and happily.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Thanks for the update. I wouldn't want to make the trip in one day either so glad they are taking their time.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

They are home home home. 8) Elton is now Jack, and is oh so cute with Linda and Dexter and the DH (Rick). 8) They were a lovely family, and I'm so happy for them. 

If all works out, another one of these babies might go to a forum member...and yet another one has snooped around the fourm before, and when they take their baby home, I'll make them promise to stop snooping, and be active so we can see that baby too!

Thats 3 out of 4 so far!!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Thank you for the update on Elton/Jack. It will be so nice for you to be able to watch all your babies grow up right here on the forum.


----------



## trueblue

Luna, are you getting one too??


----------



## lcy_pt

Wyndward Havanese said:


> They are home home home. 8) Elton is now Jack, and is oh so cute with Linda and Dexter and the DH (Rick). 8) They were a lovely family, and I'm so happy for them.
> 
> *If all works out, another one of these babies might go to a forum member...and yet another one has snooped around the fourm before, and when they take their baby home, I'll make them promise to stop snooping, and be active so we can see that baby too!*
> 
> Thats 3 out of 4 so far!!


my bold

Hahahaha! We will not be denied our puppy fix!!!

Any hints :ear:


----------



## Lunastar

trueblue said:


> Luna, are you getting one too??


YES! I was afraid to jinks anything but I can't stand it. I'm so excited.

Cassidy should be here next week! I'm doing such a happy dance. hahaha

Missy you will have to come here to visit her. :biggrin1:


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Congratulations! Cassidy is gorgous, you lucky duck!


----------



## Lunastar

Thank you. I hope to show her. I hope I can do her justice.


----------



## mintchip

Lunastar said:


> YES! I was afraid to jinks anything but I can't stand it. I'm so excited.
> 
> Cassidy should be here next week! I'm doing such a happy dance. hahaha
> 
> Missy you will have to come here to visit her. :biggrin1:


:whoo::whoo:*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! *:whoo::whoo:


----------



## mintchip

Lunastar said:


> pIctures please! Is Cassidy ready for florida yet?


I wondered if this was a hint......................:biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar

Thanks all. Oh Sally I think that was even before I thought I could get her. She did have buyers but they kept falling through. Thank goodness, I've been in love this girl since her her first picture was posted. LOL


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Luna, congratulations! She's beautiful. And, how fun that you are going to try showing!


----------



## Lunastar

Linda, Have you posted pics of Jack yet? I must be missing that thread some how. :frusty:


----------



## Lunastar

Sheri said:


> Oh, Luna, congratulations! She's beautiful. And, how fun that you are going to try showing!


I just hope I do Cassidy justice.


----------



## Evye's Mom

WOW !!!! I am so happy for you Luna. It will be so nice to see Cassidy and Jack grow up as siblings.

OK, will the third party please stand up? Pretty please.


----------



## Lunastar

Yes Nichols mommy and daddy please come forward!


----------



## Lunastar

Hey who is taking Cash?


----------



## MopTop Havanese

yay luna! Cassidy was supposed to come here to Cali- but I will be just as happy to see her grow up in Florida!


----------



## juliav

Luna, you lucky girl you!!!! I adore Cassidy and am so happy to be able to see her grow up. :biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle

Congrats Luna!!


----------



## irnfit

I'm so happy for you. She is a beauty. I'm glad someone on the forum got her (she was my favorite) so we can watch her grow up. Good luck in the ring with her.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Nichols' new parents have surfed around the forum a bit I think, but I don't think they've joined or ever posted. I'll have to tell them its in the contract that they have to post weekly pictures! LOL

Cash is staying here so far. He's beyond gorgeous, and should finish easily. He's very much like his big sister Derry. I didn't really want to keep a boy, but he's just too darn nice. If a great show home comes along that seems appropriate for him, I might let him go, but for now, he's part the gang here.


----------



## trueblue

:whoo: Luna! That's so exciting! Congratulations....Cassidy is gorgeous!


----------



## pjewel

Congratulations Luna and the mystery person getting Nichols. As for Cash, who's been my favorite from photo one, watch out Farah. I don't live that far away.


----------



## lcy_pt

Lunastar said:


> YES! I was afraid to jinks anything but I can't stand it. I'm so excited.
> 
> Cassidy should be here next week! I'm doing such a happy dance. hahaha
> 
> Missy you will have to come here to visit her. :biggrin1:


:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## marjrc

Congratulations, Luna!! Oh what a great surprise for all of us, to know that another puppy is a forum member.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah!!! I'm so happy that Cassidy will be at home in Florida, it's not that far away from me! Congrats!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

WooHoo, Luna ~ I'm glad you got Cassidy so we will get to keep up with her. She is beautiful!!


----------



## Lunastar

I am so excited I feel sick. LOL I can't wait to get her here. I've got my Reiki group sending her safe travel engeries. They all want me to bring to the next circle. haha 

Thank you everyone. Thank you Farah.


----------



## Missy

Oh My! I miss a few days and look what happens! Luna, If I can't have her, then I am happy she is going to you. And don't forget...you get out of the Florida heat and come visit us every summer! Oh I can't wait to see her homecoming.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Did I miss the homecoming date? When is it???


----------



## Lunastar

Tuesday or Wednesday. The weather looks better for Wednesday.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

It is looking like Wednesday might be the day. 8) Cassidy is SUCH a doll. You will be so happy with her!!

I think if all goes well, Nichols' new family will be joining the forum (hint hint). Its such a great place to learn and ask questions..and then we can beg them for pictures of the mighty little Nichols all the time!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## Lunastar

I can't wait for Wednesday!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Tomorrow is Wednesday!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Details on the homecoming please?????


----------



## mintchip

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Tomorrow is Wednesday!


 :whoo: I hope the camera batteries are charged!!!!!opcorn:
Congratulations!


----------



## Lunastar

I am so excited. I feel like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Luna! How wonderful for you and us, since we get to watch her grow up!


----------



## trueblue

Today's the big day! I hope somebody is taking pics of the meeting.


----------



## rdanielle

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## pjewel

Waiting for pictures with bated breath.hoto:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Helloooooooo??????
hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

If her first few days were anything like mine...it may take awhile.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> Helloooooooo??????
> hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:


Ditto


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Cassidy's flight was delayed, so she was still on her way home at 5 pm. by now she's probably still basking in the puppy glow. 8)

But Luna said that she still had a perfectly clean crate when she picked her up. 

It sounded like she was already madly in love with our little lady.  8) Can't wait for more updates!!

Oh, and Cassidy LOVES belly rubs! So I recommend giving her at least one an hour, every day, for the next 15 years or so. 8)


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

From Luna :

If you would let every on the hav forum know she is here and safe, I would be grateful. I'm going to snuggle my new girl! Assuming I can pry her out of hubby's arms. LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah!!! But now we need photos of the happy family so bring it on!!!


----------



## mintchip

Wyndward Havanese said:


> From Luna :
> 
> If you would let every on the hav forum know she is here and safe, I would be grateful. I'm going to snuggle my new girl! Assuming I can pry her out of hubby's arms. LOL


*Congratulations Luna and family*


----------



## marjrc

Congratulations, Luna, hubby and the girls ! All those girl Havvies. Not fair.  LOL


----------



## LuvCicero

Congratulations!! Enjoy every minute and take lots of pictures. They change to fast at this age.


----------



## pjewel

I can so relate to waiting for a puppy delayed en route. I'm sure Luna is over the moon right now and as soon as she lands back on good old terra firma we'll get our pictures. Give her an extra kiss for the northeastern contingent.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok Luna! Did you survive your first 24 hours or did you succumb to the utter cuteness??


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Luna will have to start her own thread soon! 

She sent me an email update and said that everyone at the bank, cell phone store, best buy, and I forget where else, all LOVED Cassidy! 

Her girls were doing well with the new baby in the house, but Cassidy was ruling the roost with the giant cat. 8) 

All in all they are doing well!


----------



## Missy

what no pictures yet?


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Wow...Cassidy must really have Luna wrapped around her little paw if she won't even let her take a break to come brag about her on the Forum! LOL

I'm sure Cassidy is doing great, and we're all waiting to hear how great! 

Nichols goes home tomorrow. 8( He's so cute, and so sweet, and has such a great personality...I just adore him...his new parents are really nice, and will spoil him just like I know he deserves. His new mom already knitted him a little sweater! Its so cute!!


----------



## Lunastar

Sorry everyone! We have been a bit sleepless around here. LOL Two puppies are way easier than just one. Cassie has everyone hopping. Gabe is enchanted, Bella, the police, the enforcer, Cujo, even likes her. Zoey is the only hold out. She is mad, mad, mad! I think because her buddy Gabe has abandoned her. Although it is me she is withholding kisses from. haha I hope to start Cassie a thread of her own soon. Kids are out on spring break so I will have the grands this week. Here is a picture to get you all started though. Gabe is just so sweet with her. Here they are together.


----------



## trueblue

a--dorable!


----------



## mintchip

Lunastar said:


> Sorry everyone! We have been a bit sleepless around here. LOL Two puppies are way easier than just one. Cassie has everyone hopping. Gabe is enchanted, Bella, the police, the enforcer, Cujo, even likes her. Zoey is the only hold out. She is mad, mad, mad! I think because her buddy Gabe has abandoned her. Although it is me she is withholding kisses from. haha I hope to start Cassie a thread of her own soon. Kids are out on spring break so I will have the grands this week. Here is a picture to get you all started though. Gabe is just so sweet with her. Here they are together.


I love that shot!
Congratulations


----------



## LuvCicero

Look like love to me!! Adorable.


----------



## Me+Sydney

Wow, she does look like Sydney! Long lost twins? haha


----------



## Missy

OMG!!!!! LUNA! talk about living vicariously through you...for a minute I thought that was Jasper with Cassie! Oh wait, Jasper would be growling. LOL. Looks like Cassie has the best home now with her own little protector Gabe! I adore that photo.


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's such a sweet photo!


----------



## pjewel

Now that was a photo worth waiting for. Too sweet!


----------



## Leslie

pjewel said:


> Now that was a photo worth waiting for. Too sweet!


Definitely worth waiting for!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

How on earth is is possible that she is even cuter now than when she left here! Gabe the babe is in love for sure! Cassie looks smitten too. 8)

Thanks for loving her!


----------



## Lunastar

Cassie is in love too. She is going to be heart broken when he goes to his forever home. She just gets cuter everyday! I hope to start a thread for her soon. So much happening here but soon.

Missy you will have to visit. LOL


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok, now we are just waiting for Nichols' family to join and brag about their little man! They promised they would! He is SOOO cute. 

Kisses to Cassie and Jack!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Farah, 

Jack sends licky kisses and barks. He has settled very nicely in our home and the relationship with Dexter improves with each day.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

What a cute little man!


----------



## Missy

Lunastar said:


> Cassie is in love too. She is going to be heart broken when he goes to his forever home. She just gets cuter everyday! I hope to start a thread for her soon. So much happening here but soon.
> 
> Missy you will have to visit. LOL


We're there. can the boys come too? Little Cassie sure does need her own thread.


----------



## Lunastar

Of course the boys can come. They just have to stay out of the queen's way. LOL


----------



## Lunastar

Okay making Cassie her own thread.


----------



## paperstar

Here is Nichols, who is now Asheton during his first week with us  we will make him own thread later.
bottom right is after his first bath when he is still wet. 
when we take him out, he captures everyone's hearts and is so friendly and lovable.
thank you so much Farah!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Welcome to you and Asheton. He is such a cutie. I am the one who has Cassie. So much fun to see the all grow up here. 

Farah I think it is time for some new pictures of Cash!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

So glad to see Asheton/Nichols here now! He is so stinkin cute! I miss those little ears. 8) He has the most adorable little face. 8) 

So, now Cassie, Jack, and Asheton are all here for us to watch grow up! How wonderful!

I do need to do new pics of Cash. He's livin the life driving his mother, Jersey, crazy! LOL He's such a momma's boy he doesn't mind be alone with Jersey. 

So glad to see little Asheton here. Can't wait to see his own thread and watch him and his siblings grow up!!

Thanks everyone for loving them so much!


----------



## mintchip

paperstar said:


> Here is Nichols, who is now Asheton during his first week with us  we will make him own thread later.
> *bottom right is after his first bath when he is still wet. *
> when we take him out, he captures everyone's hearts and is so friendly and lovable.
> thank you so much Farah!


I love that photo!! Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Sheri

Aw, welcome, Asheton! (How do you pronounce it? Ash-ton or Ash- i- ton?)

He is the little guy that stole my heart in the photos of Farah's. He looks like such a little sweetie.


----------



## trueblue

Asheton's mom...so glad you joined the forum...welcome! Now we can watch him grow up


----------



## paperstar

thank you all, we are so happy to have him. 
sheri, we pronounce his name ash-ton and call him ashe for short


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Welcome Asheton's family! 8) He's sooooo cute. 

Lets see a fashion show with all his new clothes! 8)


----------



## trueblue

Um...Farah? Where are the new pics of Cash??


----------



## Lunastar

We want Cash! We want Cash! LOL


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok ok! I promised Cash a bath tomorrow. 8) 

After that there will be new pictures. Get ready for the handsome man!


----------



## Lunastar

Yipeee!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Ok ok! I promised Cash a bath tomorrow. 8)
> 
> After that there will be new pictures. Get ready for the handsome man!


WE ARE READY AND WAITING!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Sniff sniff. I don't see no Cash!


----------



## paperstar

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Welcome Asheton's family! 8) He's sooooo cute.
> 
> Lets see a fashion show with all his new clothes! 8)


we also want to see Cash! we will take photos of him in all his clothes this weekend


----------



## marjrc

"paperstar", welcome to you and congratulations on getting Asheton!! What a cutie pie. He's got such a pixie face, impossible not to love that little guy.


----------



## Lunastar

We want Cash! We Want Cash! We Want Cash! lol


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

What they all said!!! I've caught it from the others on this forum!!! HEHEHEH. We want Cash!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok ok! 

Cash is going to a wonderful home in CT. They are picking him up this weekend. They already have two of our havs, and we couldn't be happier for Cash. He is going to join his big brother and sister, Cabo and Havana (also Jersey/Presto kids) and have a great home. They go to PR all the time and take the dogs with them! Then they send me pics of the pups on the beach. It really doesn't get any better than that! I wan't to go live with them! LOL

So he is for sure getting a bath, and there WILL be pics...be patient, be patient...in the meantime, lets see more pics of Cassie, Jack and Asheton! *wink*


----------



## Lunastar

Okay Farah, I've posted new pics of Cassie in two places here. Cassie's thread and the body language thread. Your turn, We need to see pictures of Cash! Oh you did put in the contract that they have to join the forum and keep us updated with pics and news didn't you?


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*At long last!!!*

A new Cash picture!

His new name is Cuba (to go with his sister Havana, and brother Cabo, also Presto/Jersey babies).

He had a bath this morning and his new folks picked him up today. I've been promised lots of pics in his new home in CT with his older siblings. I'll post those when I get them. 8)

He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## rdanielle

Aww what a precious face! Such a handsome little devil


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

He's just gorgeous. 8) He has such a face!


----------



## Maxmom

Be still my heart, he's so dreamy!


----------



## LuvCicero

He is a little doll. I'm sure you will miss him


----------



## Lunastar

Hooray Cash! Oh Farah he is so sweet!


----------



## marjrc

Love that latest photo!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I called him my little teddy bear!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*New Nichols/Asheton pics*

I just got these from Asheton's new family.

How cute is he?! Ohmygoodness, its cute overload!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

You're so right too cute!!!


----------



## Maxmom

OH, my oh my! :faint:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I think its those adorable little ears there! I just wanna kiss him!!


----------



## pjewel

He's squishably cute.


----------



## Kathie

He is still my favorite little guy - so adorable!!


----------



## mimismom

ahhh... I am getting IWAP symptoms.... but no... j/k 

He is darn adorable!


----------



## marjrc

OH man, those are irresistible pics of that cutie pie! Seriously, he needs to be squished by moi. Like NOW !


----------



## trueblue

Yep...too cute! And IWAP!!


----------



## Lilly'sMom

Ohhhhhh - way too cute!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I just wanna eat him up. He has the best personality to go with all those good looks too. 8)


----------



## Lunastar

He is adorable a close second to my Cassie. LOL


----------



## Missy

sighhhhh! so stinkin cute. thanks for sharing Farah.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

So! We have new puppies here at Wyndward! Should I start a new thread, or continue the puppy breath here??


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wyndward Havanese said:


> So! We have new puppies here at Wyndward! Should I start a new thread, or continue the puppy breath here??


Don't know but think it would be nice to keep it here...MORE puppy breath!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah!!! Can we see pics of Momma and babies?


----------



## pjewel

I vote for a new thread. Otherwise you may lose some people who don't realize there's a new litter.


----------



## hedygs

I would love to see the puppies. Maybe a new thread?


----------



## Evye's Mom

My vote too, new thread. But hurry....we don't wait very well.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah, new, new! Hurry though, we get impatient!


----------



## Lunastar

You are killing me Farah! LOL


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Ok, pics, etc at the new thread...go Luna go! 8) 

I think new puppy pictures deserves new Jack, Cassie and Asheton pictures!! LOL


----------



## Lunastar

Okay I am not allowed to have anymore puppies. I am not allowed to have anymore puppies. I will not buy any more puppies. I will not buy anymore puppies. I will not buy any more puppies. Maybe if I say it often enough I will believe it. hahahhaha

Will try to get some new pics up next week. My back is out and I have the dog show booth this weekend, so busy trying to get everything done for that.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

No...what you say to yourself is "Whats one more? Whats one more?" LOL 

I hope your back feels better soon!! Thats no good!

Hav a great weekend at the booth! Tell Cassie we said hi!!


----------



## Lunastar

farah she is just so stinking cute and so sweet. It is hard not to ruin her. LOL She is smart, smart, smart too! Bella was a fast learner but I think Cassie has her beat.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

So glad she is doing well. Cassie is a special girl, thats for sure. She was always the go getter and the one that figured everything out first. Of course, she had three brothers, so somebody had to be in charge!! 

Hope your back is feeling better!!


----------



## Tino'sMammi

<sigh> I'm in love.:redface:


----------

